# A Ghostwriter's Apology



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

This is an little, informal online collaboration with some friends in the states. Just rough ideas that get passed around and parts added etc. They write the songs and I embellish/mix. They come to me as usually rhythm guitar/bass/vocals and I add drum programming, lead guitars, keyboards etc.

Adding songs as they come.

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fto-liars-and-killers-everywhere


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fmeet-the-real-mr-whistler


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fthe-viking-the-king-and-the-monkey


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fthinking-about-you


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fchase


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tones are good


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Second track is up.

Again, I'm playing the electrics.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Flearn-to-live


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

exhausted said:


> Second track is up.
> 
> Again, I'm playing the electrics.
> 
> ...


i like whats happening on this track


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you. We're quite happy with it too.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Third track is up. Things are developing exponentially. I'm playing lap steel, electrics, some keyboard.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fhumankind


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

We finished a new track this week.

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fchase


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

New song is up.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fthinking-about-you


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

exhausted said:


> New song is up.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fthinking-about-you


Good work Greg. Heard in on SoundCloud last night. Good to hear the story behind the collaboration as well.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you. It's been a lot of fun for me. It's nice to work on other peoples' songs because it gets me out of the context of how I write so I end up playing different things and learning how to fit into other music. And it's been good practice in terms of production and mixing. Especially mixing other voices and instruments. I'm glad I get to be a part of it. It's also nice to not have to worry about singing or worry about my own lyrics which are two things I just don't enjoy doing.

And the songs so far have all been entirely different from each other too.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Latest song is up. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fthe-viking-the-king-and-the-monkey


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

exhausted said:


> Latest song is up.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fthe-viking-the-king-and-the-monkey


This is my favorite one yet!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

New song day. I wrote the music for this one.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fmeet-the-real-mr-whistler


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

New song.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftpdjssbpneik%2Fto-liars-and-killers-everywhere


----------

